# Need Installer for Home Theatre & Computer Wireless Upgrade



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Upgrading my computer to wireless with a router to be installed in a Cox Digital phone modem. Also, upgrading a Home Theatre component system to wireless Blu Ray and a new A/V receiver. The Blu Ray & A/V will have HDMI connections to the receiver. Currently have a DVD/Stereo Receiver/CD Juke Boxwith 5.1 speaker system and a Panasonic HD TV operating very well. I need someone familiar with the wiring/connections to install and upgrade my system. Equipment is on order and expected with about 2 weeks. 

Please send me a PM or call Bert at 982 8154 and we can go from there. Thanks.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

kudos to you for having someone properly install it. I get lost with all the wiring.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's what Chris C. does for a day job:toast

But, I might add, I believe his are seriously custom installs...


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Contact Bobby Taylor at All Pro Sound.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. Installed today and everything working fine!!


----------

